# Newbie that could use some quick advice on current cycle



## labound (Jun 17, 2012)

Mates, I need some help with the end of my cycle. I recently came across HCG and Anavar. Currently on Test E 300mg and on week 7 and have put on 12 pounds with very little added bodyfat or water weight as I’ve avoided the bloated look.

I am wanting to modify my cycle to this:
1-10 weeks: Test E – 300mg/EW 
2-10 weeks: Aromasin – 1/4cc which is 6mg/ED instead of 12.5mg/EOD
7-12 weeks: Anavar – 50mg/ED (thought this will be good to take while bridging to PCT and cutting me down)
8-12 weeks: HCG – 500iu/EW (250iu x2 weekly and will stop 5 days before PCT starts)
12-16 weeks: Nolva 40/20/20/20

Does this look good, especially with Var and HCG additions…. Should I use HCG into the PCT weeks as well? Also, should I continue to take Aromasin after my last Test pin? I don’t want to get any sides while waiting for the Test levels to decrease before PCT.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board!

The cycle layout looks good. I would continue it that and see how it rolls.


----------



## labound (Jun 19, 2012)

Pride.. Thanks. I will keep pushing on... just trying to see if I need to up my dose of HCG but should be good.


----------



## K1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome to AnaSCI!


----------

